# Tactical light/laser for older style p99



## sweatdog (Aug 1, 2008)

I just picked up a .40 S&W P99 the other day, still have not had a chance to shoot it. It is the older style with the titanium coated slide. What tactical light/laser will fit on the older style p99's. I have a streamlight m-6 that will not fit. I have seen something specifically made for the Walther p99 but it is about $400.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

There's an FAQ sticky in the Walther forum and if you sift through you'll find this page...

http://lundestudio.com/WaltherP99FAQ/IX/13.html

I actually wanted to get a flashlight mount for my P99 as a sort of novalty thing, but then I saw the prices :smt107


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the main complaints with the original P99 series was the proprietary rail design. I do remember seeing an adapter of some sort, perhaps on the FAQ noted above. It may have also been at the walther forum (www.waltherforums.com). Post a note if you can't find it and I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------

